# KALKHOFF FOLDING BIKE



## SHO2010 (Oct 1, 2016)

Does anyone know much about this 3 speed folding bike from Kalkhoff. I got this from a co-worker this week. looks all original even the tires. I cleaned the Sturmary Archer hub and it is dated 6-72.I really like the detail work on the rims. All it needs is a good cleaning and servicing and it will be ready to go.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 1, 2016)

There were probably hundreds of different named folders made in the bike boom era.  Late 1960s to mid 1970s.  Most were made in middle Europe and Italy.  I kinda collect folders and probably had 20+ of the names.  Heavy, interesting, not real good riders but not terrible, don't fold quickly or compactly.  The best of them might be worth $100 if in like new condition.  I think the most I have paid for one was about $50.  Roger


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 12, 2016)

It is all finished, cleaned and serviced, new whitewalls and a tiger in my tank.


----------

